# barking in the middle of the night?



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys so recently I started letting odin sleep outside of his crate ( he's been perfect in his crate) just though I'd let him have some free space, to see how he'd do, and in the first 4 days he's had no accidents and hasn't destroyed anything ( knock on wood), though something that has been occuring every night is that he'd wake up barking, and would continue to bark until one of us would go up to him and let him know that someone was still there, and then he would settle in again, 

just wondering what your take on this is? do you dogs to it as well? should I just put him back in his crate, and wait till he's a little older? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Does it happen at the same time every night? 

I wonder if there is something particular that spooks him? (a neighbor leaves for work at the same time middle of the night every day? The central heating clicks on at a certain time?) 

My dog goes crazy barking at the back door when it is dark outside and I am cooking in the kitchen. I started to get paranoid that there was someone out there....I only just realised that when I am standing at the cooker I am reflected in the glass of the kitchen door and looks (to the dog) like there is someone standing just outside. I have taped some paper over the window - problem solved. 

Do you take him to the toilet when you go an calm him?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said you go to your dog when he's barking? where he is
he? is he crated or blocked off in a room? he could hear
or smell something or he could sense the ghost that's
be visiting.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

he does this almost like clockwork at 3-4 AM when ive gone downstairs I have heard noises outside like people walking around in the front, but never really checked, in the mornings this happens a lot, but he never really barks, maybe its because its night time 

he isnt blocked off, he has all of downstairs to himself, and the ghost theory could be something


----------

